# Gmail anyone?



## Presbyrino (Dec 20, 2004)

I have four G-mail invites if anyone is interested. First four come, first four serve.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> I have four G-mail invites if anyone is interested. First four come, first four serve.



Steve,

Could you send one to me at fredtgreco *at* msn *dot *com ?

Thanks.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 20, 2004)

Could you send one to me at valiantfortruth*at*hotmail*dot*com?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Could you send one to me at valiantfortruth*at*hotmail*dot*com?



I'm sending you an invite, Jacob.


----------



## just_grace (Dec 21, 2004)

*Gmail*

I have 3 available...

David


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 21, 2004)

I could use one at the above address. Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I could use one at the above address. Thanks



It's on the way, Fred.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Fred, I'll send you one this afternoon when I am at my PC. BTW, are you receiving u2us?



Got one from Andrew, thanks.

Yes I am, but I am woefully behind on responding to many. Somehow U2Us don't get the same attention from me as emails - maybe it's the interface?


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 21, 2004)

Ugh, I've got 10 invites. Someone needs to need me!


----------



## JohnV (Dec 21, 2004)

Ohhhhh, 
Grandma got run over by a reindeer,
Comin' home from our house Chrsitmas eve;
Now you might think there's no such thing....

Oh, am I on? Oh Sorry.

I've still got a couple left too. But I always get there too late, and someone else has sent the needed invite. It's not like I'm doin' something else or anything. I'm trying to pay attention.

[Edited on 21-12-2004 by JohnV]


----------



## JohnV (Dec 21, 2004)

I would if I could, Josh, but Chris' post is the only one I can make out.


----------



## dswatts (Dec 21, 2004)

i'll take an invite from anyone who has one to share

dswatts AT excite.com


----------



## JohnV (Dec 21, 2004)

On the way, Dwayne:


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Oh the inflation of Gmail.



The market is glutted now... We can't even give them away! :bigsmile:


----------

